# Your best golf score?



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

In both a practice round and in tournament play.

*Practice Round Low:* 75

*Tournament Play Low:* 81


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Tournament: lowest = 64 on a 68. Best = 66 on a 72. 

Best front 9, 30 on a 37, which included a 3 putt par when putting for an eagle from about 10ft. Best back 9, 31 on a 35. Would have been great to put both those 9's into the same round.

Practice/friendly knock = don't know.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tournament low - 73 on a par 72, 6500 yards, 69.4/120 rating.

Otherwise - 74 quite a few times.

Best 9 - 33 on a par 36 (kept it at 3 under through 11). Best 17 holes - 1 under par standing on the 18th tee (never mind the rest).


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lowest score was 65 on a par 70. Most under par was a 66 on a par 72 course.

Both were during tournaments in which I won. Both were on courses near 6900 yards.

Those days are long gone.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Best score ever was an 82. I haven't played any tournaments other than a few scrambles for fun....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My best... well let's just say mine is playing and having fun.


----------

